
Nuclear Power Plants Simulator - zeristor
http://nuclearpowersimulator.com/
======
zeristor
This seems fairly dated, however there’s a github repo planning a nuclear
reactor simulator, no code yet that I’ve seen though

[https://github.com/whatisnuclear/simulator](https://github.com/whatisnuclear/simulator)

------
j0hann
doesn't work on safari 12.0.1 works on chrome!

